# Will nen Wecker programmieren



## Memfis (18. Januar 2006)

Huhu Forum,

eigentlich ein ganz einfaches Projekt: Wecker.
Das muss er können:

- Zu einer einstellbaren Uhrzeit eine MP3-Datei abspielen oder meinetwegen im Winamp abspielen.
- Ins Systrax minimierbar sein

Das Problem: Ich kann kein VB. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Januar 2006)

Memfis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem: Ich kann kein VB.


Die Lösung: VB lernen!

Schau dir mal die als wichtig markierten Themen hier im Forum an, die sollten dir zunächst genügend Stoff zum lesen liefern.


----------



## Shakie (18. Januar 2006)

Zum VB-Lernen gibt es ein gutes Tutorial, hier: http://www.vb-seminar.de
Wenn du lieber gleich VB.Net lernen willst, dann schau dir das hier an: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/vb_net/


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Januar 2006)

Memfis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eigentlich ein ganz einfaches Projekt:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Das Problem: Ich kann kein VB.


Stelle mir die Frage wie du darauf kommst es sei einfach wenn du kein VB kannst 
Für den einen ist es einfach für den anderen ist es schwer.
Für einen 3 Jährigen ist nen Sack Kartoffeln kaum zu Tragen, ein 20 Jähriger hat dort eher weniger Probleme. 



:suspekt:


----------

